# Brother Richard Dreyfuss



## My Freemasonry

According to a Wikipedia entry updated yesterday, Academy Award-winning actor Richard Dreyfuss is now a Brother Mason in the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of the District of Columbia F&AM.



_

On June 10, 2011, Richard Dreyfuss was made a Master Mason "at sight" by the Grand Master of Masons of the District of Columbia at the Washington DC Scottish Rite building, as well as a 32nd Degree Scottish Rite Mason. That evening he spoke at a banquet celebrating the 200th Anniversary of the Grand Lodge of the District of Columbia, about the Dreyfuss Initiative, a Research Society promoting civics and enlightenment values to be headquarterd in Charleston, WV._​Making a Mason "at sight" is a power and prerogative in many jurisdictions (but not all) for a Grand Master to declare a man to be a Master Mason with an abbreviated ceremony, and without requiring the candidate to participate in the traditional initiation, passing and raising. In some grand lodges it is perfectly acceptable, while in others, it is forbidden. Such events are quite rare, and usually reserved for very special cases. The practice dates back to at least the 1730s in England, and was named by Dr. Albert Mackey on his list of Landmarks of Freemasonry. These Landmarks are not by any means universal.

Brother Dreyfuss won the Academy Award for Best Actor in 1977 for _The Goodbye Girl_. 

In 2001, he was the on-camera presenter in a documentary entitled _Mr. Dreyfuss Goes to Washington,_ which was co-sponsored by the Grand Lodge of D.C., and produced by Past Grand Master Akram Elias. 

Congratulations, Brother. And welcome.








More...


----------



## MikeMay

Interesting....


----------



## Benton

Yeah. My thoughts as well.


----------



## Jacob Johnson

So is he ever going to come back and actually take part in degrees somewhere, or?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Mixed emotions about this one. On one hand happy to call him "Brother", on the other hand it seems to "cheapen" the honor bestowed both in the Blue Lodge and the Scottish Rite.

I do not agree with the GM's decision in this instance.


----------



## Beathard

At sight? Is this France or what?


----------



## jwhoff

Bro. Stewart said:


> Mixed emotions about this one. On one hand happy to call him "Brother", on the other hand it seems to "cheapen" the honor bestowed both in the Blue Lodge and the Scottish Rite.
> 
> I do not agree with the GM's decision in this instance.




Ditto that!  Blue lodge and SCCR?  A stretch in any book.


Totally admire Brother D's work in film and the endeavor he received this honor for attempting. Don't know much about his personal life, but that has to tell you something when dealing in the world of celebrities.

Still, how many brothers know that brother John Wayne was made a mason on sight at a lodge in Arizona?  The fraternity glorifies that one.  

Kind of puts a blanket on _*worldly weath or honors*_ now, doesn't it?  

Before you slap yourself on the back and say *YES*, consider how often a candidate comes into your lodge and gets big-splash greeting and is followed intensely by some while another brother, who ultimately proves himself to be more qualified, is hardly noticed.

Just a painful observation.  We need these now and again; if for no other reason than to adjust our sails and get back on coarse.


----------



## MikeMay

As I discovered last night, the wikipedia entry claiming Mr Dreyfuss was made a Mason "at sight" the same night he spoke at the 200th anniversary banquet of the Grand Lodge of DC, suddenly disappeared because it was not sourced.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Richard_Dreyfuss&diff=433822422&oldid=433818602  This is the removal...
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Richard_Dreyfuss&diff=433649654&oldid=433438282  This is who started it...

There is no mention of anyone being invited as the keynote speaker to the 200th Anniversary Banquet for the Grand Lodge of DC which occurred *February 12th* *(not June 10th)* at the Almas Shrine Center  http://200.dcgrandlodge.org/index.html and doing a google search reveals nothing to substantiate that Mr Dreyfuss was invited to speak at any time for the Grand Lodge.  http://dcgrandlodge.org/index.html  (all of their newsletters are online, and none mention Mr. Dreyfuss)

My opinion, and its just my opinion, is that this whole thing is just a hoax until someone can verify it actually occurred.


----------



## Benton

Mike, perhaps you should contact Brother Hodapp and mention your findings to him. See what he has to say about it.


----------



## MikeMay

I'm actually doing that now...


----------



## robert leachman

Seem to me that a gone can make anything true by posting it on Wikipedia


----------



## Ol Kev

From the Freemasons for Dummies website
 
_"On June 10, 2011, Richard Dreyfuss was  made a Master Mason "at sight" by the Grand Master of Masons of the  District of Columbia at the Washington DC Scottish Rite building, as  well as a 32nd Degree Scottish Rite Mason. That evening he spoke at a  banquet celebrating the 200th Anniversary of the Grand Lodge of the  District of Columbia, about the *Dreyfuss Initiative, *a Research Society promoting civics and enlightenment values to be headquartered in Charleston, WV._"

For me personally, I have not been around long enough to render an informed opinion other than to scratch my head about it. I have no idea what the Texas Grand Lodge position is on this form of acceptance and initiation. It does make me wonder how many other "celebs" of one kind or another may want to step up with something like this to obtain an "instant reward". It does make me wonder how they will learn and receive the "Masonic Light" that I did and most others have done through asking, knocking, having the door opened, receiving the degrees and the interaction of the brotherhood in the proficiency work. This "at sight" thing is almost as if it is a different form of masonry. I think the rub may lie in whether another brother may feel as if his degrees and work may have been discounted and that he is not truly on the level with another brother. 

My wife on the other hand  :glare: was a little more vocal reminding me of the amount of time I was away from home at night receiving degrees and working on proficiency with the work for the MM proficiency left to go . . . which resulted in a little more cuddle time for  calming . . . :mellow:

While Brother Dreyfus' form of acceptance and initiation will no doubt contribute to some interesting conversation in the lodges this week, and whether we agree or disagree with this process, I hope that in the dialogue we remember that ultimately what we as individuals get out of our brotherhood is dependent upon the work we put into it . . .


----------



## jwhoff

I'd like to hear that some of these folks do go back and put in the necessary work.  Not sure we aren't selling some or most of them short.


----------



## Jacob Johnson

My thoughts exactly. Part of the reason we memorize our work is so that we ALWAYS have it handy to study and review as we need. The most rewarding thing for me, masonically, is drawing new connections with the ancient material I've learned.


----------



## Nemesis242

*One Day Journey*

I understand some of the concerns that are being voiced over One Day Journeys, what is not being taken in consideration is the alarming rate of the loss of our Masonic Brothers. On Oct. 30, 2010 a massive recruitment was done in PA where an initiate could become a Master Mason, Receive 32 Degree, and become a Shriner all in one day, there was 1,937 Initiates. Sounds like a lot but there are more statistics that frighten me more. In 2009 alone, there was a total loss of 2,918 Brothers for various reasons (death, illness, etc.) and in 2010 a total gain of 449, the first membership growth in 50 years!! That's Frightening!! If these journeys are not taken there won't be anyone to pass the knowledge & skills on to cause not enough members are joining. I too just was Raised in a One Day Journey on 6-11-2011 but I have every intention of getting all knowledge & skills being offered to me. When I look at the other Brothers in my Lodge I see the past (meaning none of them are young) I myself am 47 years old and most of them are in their late 50's & 60's and retired. The younger crowd aren't interested in joining an that scares me. If someone else has some input on this I would love to read it. Please don't be too quick to judge. Good Luck Brothers!!


----------



## cemab4y

I was there, and I witnessed Mr. Richard Dreyfuss, become Brother Richard Dreyfuss. Here is what happened:  We met in the Scottish Rite building, 2800 16th St NW, Washington DC, at 0900, 10 June 2011. Mr. Dreyfuss began the EA degree at 0930am. He took the standard Craft degrees, using the proper ritual of the Grand Lodge of Washington DC, F&AM. He was _ not _ made a mason "at sight". Brother Dreyfuss took the EA/FC/MM degrees, in due and ancient form. He was made a Master Mason, and he is a member of Potomac Lodge #5, WashDC, Grand Lodge of Washington DC, F&AM.

He was then made a Scottish Rite Mason. The 4th, 14th, 18th, and 32d Degrees of the Ancient Accepted Scottish Rite (Southern Jurisdiction, USA). He is now a 32d degree Scottish Rite Mason. 

Some, but not all, Grand Lodges, have provisions, where a Grand Master, can make a man, a Master Mason "at sight". There are reports, that Shaquille O'Neal, was made a Mason "at sight", recently.


----------



## DanielFerszt

*Mmmm...*

I'm a recently raised California Mason and my Lodge is in W. Los Angeles (#520). I'd be pretty lit if they started herding celebs through "at site."

It took me a year to reach the sublime. I feel a deep connection to all Brethren around the world. I feel that way because I truely love the fraternity.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

cemab4y said:


> I was there, and I witnessed Mr. Richard Dreyfuss, become Brother Richard Dreyfuss. Here is what happened:  We met in the Scottish Rite building, 2800 16th St NW, Washington DC, at 0900, 10 June 2011. Mr. Dreyfuss began the EA degree at 0930am. He took the standard Craft degrees, using the proper ritual of the Grand Lodge of Washington DC, F&AM. He was _ not _ made a mason "at sight". Brother Dreyfuss took the EA/FC/MM degrees, in due and ancient form. He was made a Master Mason, and he is a member of Potomac Lodge #5, WashDC, Grand Lodge of Washington DC, F&AM.
> 
> He was then made a Scottish Rite Mason. The 4th, 14th, 18th, and 32d Degrees of the Ancient Accepted Scottish Rite (Southern Jurisdiction, USA). He is now a 32d degree Scottish Rite Mason.
> 
> Some, but not all, Grand Lodges, have provisions, where a Grand Master, can make a man, a Master Mason "at sight". There are reports, that Shaquille O'Neal, was made a Mason "at sight", recently.


 
I still do not agree at all with the procedure. To me it cheapens the whole process and leaves me feeling dirty.


----------



## Dow Mathis

Bro. Stewart said:


> I still do not agree at all with the procedure. To me it cheapens the whole process and leaves me feeling dirty.


I'd like to comment on this if I may.  I agree that I don't like the procedure.  However, I don't agree with the feeling dirty part, and I think that you do yourself a disservice by looking at it this way.  

Is the process cheapened in the manner that it was done?  The brethren at Potomac Lodge #5 apparently don't think so.  I, however, would tend to agree with you that the value of the process might be lessened, and that it's a disservice to the candidate to be made an "Insta-Mason."

Masonry, like all worthy endeavors, repays in proportion to the effort put into it.  As a recently raised MM, I am trying to get the most I can out if the fraternity and am trying to learn all I can about its history, traditions, and all the rest.  I wonder, though if I would be so gung ho about receiving "all the light this lodge could bestow" if I had not had the memory work and the proficiencies to go through, as well as the *time* invested in leaning the work and in reflecting on the degrees and their meanings.  

I don't feel dirty about what happened with Bro. Dreyfuss.  I do, however feel sadness for him that the experiences that I hold so dear from the process of going through the degrees is something that he will never experience.  Like so many things in my life, Masonry is as much about the journey as it is the destination.


----------



## Ol Kev

The questions I have are:


Did he approach the lodge about membership? _According to Brother Hodapp, "That evening he spoke at a banquet celebrating the 200th Anniversary of the Grand Lodge of the District of Columbia, about the Dreyfuss Initiative, a Research Society promoting civics and enlightenment values to be headquartered in Charleston, WV." _Did he ask to be made a mason or was the idea of membership "suggested" or offered as a result of his speaking and the Dreyfuss Initiative?
Did he voice concerns as it relates to time and schedule for his work? I understand the "big leaguers" schedules can be difficult.
Is he still going to have to do his proficiency work? Out of curiosity, anyone know how District of Columbia work compares to proficiency in Texas?
I don't sense that it is a PR nightmare. There seem to be many that are raising an eyebrow about it. I don't know what other forum responses are. But, I think that until some of those questions get answered people are going to continue to ask questions and express concern about the degrees and work that they have done may have been  discounted and that he is not truly on the level with another "famous" brother. 

I checked the Potomac 5, Grand Lodge of DC website and the Scottish Rite, Washington website and there is no mention of Bro. Dreyfuss.

The problem is that since it is outside the jurisdiction of the GLoT, we may never know.


----------



## cacarter

Wasn't it President Cleveland, back when he was an officer during the Civil War who received his degrees on consecutive days? I would have to doubt that much memory work was done with him, but I could be wrong. Today, we celebrate the fact that he was a Brother and advertise that fact to the public.

If Brother Dreyfuss took his degrees, rather than being made a Mason at sight, how is that any different from Brother Cleveland?


----------



## jwhoff

Not much.  Good analogy brother.


----------



## choppersteve03

i dont agree with the at sight deal, but i am the product of almost conscutive degrees i did mine all in about six months time.


----------



## tom268

Such occasions brings up the question in me, which light is shining on whom here? Is it the masonic light shining on the new brother? How could it, if he has no further connection/time to work with it? Or is it more the light of a celeb shining on the Grand Lodge?

I hope, that such in-promtu elevations will be the most exotic events in modern masonic history. Otherwise, the celebs have to duck and cover to avoid the lightbeams of over-jealous Grand Masters, competing to collect more celebs than the neigbor.


----------



## Traveling Man

tom268 said:


> Or is it more the light of a celeb shining on the Grand Lodge?



I have to concur...

And the best model to emulate is, Hollywood?


----------



## Dion

W.C. Fields was made at sight.  So was William Howard Taft (prior to his becoming President of the United States).

Manly P. Hall was coroneted a 33rd, yet had never been raised an MM.

Go figure.


----------



## cemab4y

I was there. I personally witnessed the entire process. Now Some jurisdictions have "One-Day classes", where the entire Craft degrees are presented in one day. I do not wish to debate the merits of ODCs. During WW2, some Grand Lodges operated around the clock, cranking out new Master Masons who were being deployed to combat. Brother Dreyfuss is just as much a Mason, as anyone who took three months to complete the degrees.  

I suggest that you visit this link, to learn about Brother Dreyfuss' new initiative to re-introduce civics and government studies in schools. See:

The Dreyfuss Initiative


----------



## Pscyclepath

The process of making a person a Mason "at sight" is very much the same thing as the one-day workshops.  The candidate is taken through the ritual for each of the three degrees sequentially, back-to-back, and does not have to pass the proficiency exam or wait any period of time betweenth degrees.  It's unclear whether he has to go back and learn those lectures afterward, but since the proficiency lectures are a big part of the way that you convince an heretofore unknown brother that you're a Mason too (modes of recognition), it would indeed behoove him to do so.

In most jurisdictions, only the Grand Master of Masons in that jurisdiction has the authority to make anyone a Mason at sight.  Here in Arkansas, the by-laws of the Grand Lodge recognize that the GM has that power, but state clearly that it believes that we have sufficient "material" to meet our needs by making Masons the old-fashioned way, and admonishes the GM that he should use that power only under super-exceptional circumstances.  In reading Roberts' _Brother Truman_, it was noted that MW Harry Truman of the Grand Lodge of Missouri was strongly opposed to the practice of making Masons at sight because he felt they didn't get the necessary background and education in what being a Mason is all about.

Douglas MacArthur was made a Mason at sight in the late 1930s by the Grand Master of Masons in the Phillippines, based partially in that his father was a Mason and maybe a little more that he was the "generalissimo" of the Phillipine armed forces at the time.

A number of jurisdictions do not place a time limit between the degrees.  For example, Brother Lewis Armistead (of Gettysburg fame) took his EA degree shortly after entering the Army, but came back some 8 years later and demonstrated his EA proficiency, then received his Fellowcraft and Master Mason degrees on the same evening in his new lodge. (Halleran, _The Better Angels of Our Nature: Freemasonry in the American Civil War_)

I received my degrees in fairly short order, in successive months, but I didn't miss any of the practice nights, either, and spent a lot of time getting mentored by the senior brethren.  Not all of the education is contained in the ritual, so one of these "made-at-sight" guys is going to have a lot of homework & mentoring before him in order to catch up with where he ought to be with his new status.


----------



## jwhoff

Can't say for sure ...  But I think the first reaction of the brothers at my lodge was to chunk rocks when I showed up the first time. 

Good thing there isn't a major league arm among the lot!  

I'd be pretty hard to run off now that I have a key.  I mean, clue!

:blush:


----------



## promason

I definitely know Masonry is an incredible divine gift and blessing,God Bless Masonry and God Bless Masons for the great service they provided to humanity throughout history and continue to provide with nobless and generosity


----------

